# Need Fortune Teller Predictions!!! Moms & Dads - HELP!



## propmistress

You will make a game winning goal

You will get money from an unexpected place 

You will make tons of friends this year 

You are loved by many

You are liked by many 

You will have a very special birthday 

You will have a very special Christmas

You will learn a lot of new things this year 

You will be rich when you grow up 

You will be successful when you grow up 

All your dreams will come true 

Each year you will get prettier

Each year you will get smater 

Each year you will get funnier 

Be careful... or you may have an accident 

Study.... and you will get good grades

Exercise and eat good foods....and you will be healthy 

Be a good friend.... and you will have lots of friends

Be careful about who you make friends with 

Don't fall in love too easily 

Wait to fall in love 

Get more beauty sleep to stay beautiful

Drink more water 

Help out more.... and you will be rewarded 

To avoid being grounded... follow the rules and do your chores 

Take care of your siblings and/ or pets... they need you 

Your parents love you... give them a hug and kiss 

You are someones favorite person in the enitre world

You are very pretty 

You are very smart 

You are very kind

You are very smart 

You will have a great Halloween


----------



## madammorrible

1. You will get an “A” on a test.
2. You will be rich.
3. You will have very good luck today.
4. You will have many friends.
5. Do a good deed today.
6. Someone will call you today.
7. You will go to a party soon.
8. Be careful on Tuesday.


----------



## JohnnyD97

I needed a bunch of fortunes once, too. I went through a free online horoscope (the one I used was on yahoo, but I'm sure there's plenty more out there.) Basically for each zodiac sign I could click through about a month and got a ton of "fortunes". Then I weeded out ones I didn't like and changed some stuff to make them more appropriate for my venue.


----------



## propmistress

If you are writing them down:

you can always do a scavenger hunt, and give each child clues to finding their fortune 

you can write the fortunes down backwards so children have to use a mirror to read them, 

you can use disappearing ink

you can write the fortunes in code, and create a code key that kids can use to decode them 

you can play a game by placing the fortunes in boxes and giving each child an opportunity to select a box from the pile, or steal someone elses fortune. 

Don't forget to take pics of kids reading their fortunes, or a large group pic of the kids holding their fortunes

Also get some magic 8 balls so kids can ask some yes or no questions too.

Good Luck!


----------



## JustWhisper

Here are a few I came up with. I hope they help. Sounds like a fun time. 

Someone special is thinking about you
Be careful what you say behind a friend's back
A good deed will soon be repaid
Injuries from harsh words should soon be repaired
A day of fun is around the corner
An upcoming school assignment will prove harder than you expected
When things look darkest have faith. They will soon brighten again.
You will receive an unexpected surprise.
A phone call will bring good news.
An item lost will soon be found, in a very unusual place.
Look to a trusted adult for the advice you are seeking.
Do not put your faith in the advice of strangers.
Look inside yourself first for the acceptance you so much desire.
Do not be in a hurry to grow older, only wiser.
If you look for happiness in the darkness, do not be surprised that you cannot see it.
Friendship is like a garden. It needs a lot of tending. And truly good friends are hard to find. Tend to them well.


----------



## JustWhisper

GiggleFairy said:


> I even thought of cheating a bit and getting a smidgen of insider scoop from the girl's parents to make the fortunes really hit home.


Sorry for posting again but I forgot to mention that I thought this was a great idea you had to talk to the parents.


----------



## printersdevil

I realize that you propably don't want anything that could be misinterpreted as real, but could you possible use a deck of witch cards on the table? I saw a link to them somewhere. I am not into Ouija Boards or anything like that, but would like a deck of these witch cards for a witch fortune teller table I am having. Also, do you have a crystal ball? You can make a good one out of the round globes that go on ceiling fans. Goodwill should have plenty. Just make a base for it or find a metal stand or pretty candle plate. The frosted white globes are the best. You can then add glow sticks inside the ball for a nice effect. Or as someone posted a few days ago, the battery operated small lights would be good, too.


I am going to be a fortune teller at our Boo Bash. I found the perfect skirt at a thrift store and some great scarves. I have to find a blouse.


----------



## Hallowtheme

*fortunes*

I would say some that are intriguing and keep them thinking:

Beware the three legged cat.


----------

